# Ten Point qx4



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

I cannot belive the power and accuracy of the new Ten Point qx4 out of the box i set up a target at 30 yds, checked it with the laser range finder, and popped off three bolts at 3o yds with the 20 yd dot on it and dead bulls. Moved to 40 yds, stayed with the 20 yd pin dead on. It has so much power we set it up at 60 yds and still went almost all the way through the target, with pin point accuracy. Kudos Ten Point, looks like the Horten gets put up on the wall and retired. They are a small fortune but worth every dollar. The dampners and string silencers make a world of difference. I do not use the accudraw but it is nice to know i can set my dad on a stand and he can draw it easily. Lets start a Ten Point Club. anyone else out there have any similar experiences?


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Sure Did No Joke The First Time I Shot One I Bulls Eyed It..couldnt Believe It..i Love My Accurdraw Also..can Sit And Draw My 175# Bow..the First Deer I Ever Shot Went Down Fast..unlike My Compound There Was Too Many Variable..everyone Who Hunts The Way They Do Is Great..whatever Works For Ya,as I Told My Surgeon Before My Transplant..... Go For It


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Heck yeah, I like the idea of a 10pt club. Here's a pic of my opening day success, compliments TenPoint Elite Lite:


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

what model do you have doegirl? i have the qx-4 Lovin the way it shoots. Where do you hunt?


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

TopGun: Mine's the Elite Lite. I hunt either Erie or Delaware County. Live in Ottawa.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ottawa? im from lima!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

shucks, I just wish I could afford one of them 10 point bows let alone try one. For $1,000+ bucks, I could buy a nice compound and a good crossbow. Or....I could buy sh*tload of beer and cigs too


----------



## TopGun (Jun 29, 2005)

i just bought mine a few months ago. It was on sale from 1600 down to 1400 and then i got another 10% at Gander Mountain and had some Gander bucks so it turned out to be a good deal. A qx4 with all the trimmings accudraw, 3 dot red dot sight case 6 arrows, two sets of hunting broadheads, and of course the Hat lol i would not have bought it without the hat closing the deal! rofl I live in Kent (portage county) but i hunt in Ashtabula county in Jefferson, and in Portage, Geauga, and down by Cambridge in all total over 600 acres to choose from depending on which direction i go. Just got back in today from putting some deer corn and cider out for the little buggers, they are not eating like they did last year. I wonder if it is going to be a mild winter, none of the critters are really eating like crazy. By this time last year i had put out over twenty bags of corn and the same in cider, and for some reason only 6 so far this year. go figure.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bought mine month + ago.... love it.... smooth.... powerful.... all to gether great.... Tenpoint has my vote and after months of research is by far superior to Horton on way to many scales.... kudoos to all my ten pointers.... my buddy liked mine so much went and bought one 4 days later.... Gander mountian special.... Titan plus upgraded scope.... i got mine for 450.... they mis quoted me over the phone on last years model.... 480 is normal price... later.


----------

